# Toll Boxes For Various Countries



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Various countries( Austria, Slovakia, Poland) now require vehicles over 3.5t to have a 'box' for payment of tolls.

It seems ridiculous that one has to buy a separate 'box' for each country. 

Is there a universal box for all Europe? Where is the EU on this one? What do the truckers do - carry one for each country?

How does each county's computer know if my MH is registered over or under 3.5t ?

Geoff


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi all

Someone must know, pleeaase.

We love going to Italy but normally go via France. However a straight run through Germany and Austria could be a good change. So an answer to how this all works would be a help.

Many thanks.

p-c


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

p-c

Deafening silence so far?

Seems like it might be my next project.

I (not alone) have achieved Poland agreeing (soon) to register RHD vehicles - they were not 'safe', unlike their artics in the UK?

I got Tfl to agree to accept a German-made filter for LEZ compliance at half the cost of a UK one.

Maybe I will try asking the various European governments why they will not accept other countries boxes, and then the EU Comissioner for Transport and then the EU Court.

We cannot jjust accept stupidity because it has a stamp on it.

Geoff


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi nicholsong
You could prove a hero to some of us. Strange the lack of knowledge and responses to this topic.
Thanks
p-c


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, but no multi national box and I think more and more Countries are going down this charging route.
This is one of the reasons we have returned to a 3500kg vehicle as less hassle.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi Geoff.
Common sense does not seem to reign over europe.
The whole system is a total pain, we were stoppped in Austria after a problem because the previous owner of my number plate did not return the Go-Box some three years earlier and they expected me to pay 200 euros to replace it.
I showed them our v55 which showed that it was not the same vehicle or the same owner but this just could not be the case as far as they were concerned, after three h ours of argument and being threatened with the police they agreed to let me have a box with out the 200 euro fine.
This whole saga started at the border when i went to get the box at the service station and finished at the other end of the country.

I do think that the trucks do get one for each country as their is always queues at the service stations for them to top up the boxes.

It is nice to see that we have european harmony as promised by our leaders.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Its about time the UK Government implemented this here in the UK Too many foreign trucks damaging our motorways all for free. They even take huge amounts of fuel with them to prevent paying our over inflated prices. So they contribute very little if nothing for the privelege of using our motorways and roads.

Make them pay at least a toll sticker when they arrive

Stewart


----------

